# Two Track Diesel Fueling Facility for the Spatially Challenged



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a crossing just north of Lizard Lane where trains stop automatically. I thought it would be nice to add a diesel fueling facility here, but space is extremely limited.

My smallest tank is from the 2-axle LGB tank car and has served well at the Tortoise Town station for many years. But Tortoise Town got a new larger tank making this LGB tank available for relocation.

A walkway and tank/equipment pad (pre-existing tile scraps) were attached to the main station pad using Goop and brass strips so that everything stays in alignment. The fit of these pieces was perfect for the space.

I have no doubts that this tank WILL get whacked by passing trains if they have derailed. As such, Plastruct “saddle locators” locate and keep the tank in the best spot for clearance, but allow the tank to easily “come away” with no damage if it is struck by a passing railcar. The bottom “L-fitting” is a drip system “multi-head” fitting and is a perfect fit for the existing hole in the tank. A piece of drip tube and spacer provide a pipe and collar into the cement.

Because the tank is at ground level, you can’t use gravity feed and a pump system is necessary. But with limited space… My review diesel fueling facilities showed that many of these were underground in vaults with covers.

The top of an LGB turnout motor provides the cover for the vault. A POLA roof hatch provides access to the vault. The end of the hatch was filed at an angle so the hatch will remain open without “stressing the glue.” I’ll put a scale wrench under the lip to look like it is holding up the access cover.

The valves are “spitters” from the drip system. If you remove the “deflector” there is a small hole that is ideal for a brass wire and left over brake wheel. Two holes in the turnout cover were enlarges and tapped for the spitters. The “collar” that holds the “hose” is also from the multi-head fitting used to cover the unused ports. I drilled these through and re-tapped them for the proper thread, which is different than the other thread on the fitting. The hoses are Malibu wire and the stripped end fits into the spitter while the insulation fits within the collar.

Paint comes next.

Enjoy


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very clever use of materials. I always love to see how people repurpose various items.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Very Nice, I'm always looking for scrap items that can be used to represent scale details , but this is outstanding!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys.

BTW, if the LGB switch cover is stil too large, the AristoCraft manual cover also has the "diamond plate" pattern, and is a smaller square with only two holes to deal with.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Anatomy of a Spitter*

Back in college when I studied the "anatomy of the spitter," we were referring to the salivary glands.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Linda thought the fueling nozzle looked a bit large, but has never seen a high volume filler. Anyway, to accomodate our 44-tonner, we further cut a spitter making the body smaller, added a smaller piece of copper tube within the brass tube, to fit in the fuel tank, and used a cut down cotter pin for the handle/trigger, which is much more conventional, and a slightly thinner hose. This actually looks about right.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Only thing left is some paint and stencil for the tank and we'll be ready for the next season.

And there we have a no cost fueling station made from bits and scraps for a small area that will add visual interest and is totally unique and with enough detail to be worthy of any railroad.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

That sir is one cool looking fueling station. Pete


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)




----------

